# CO2 diffusors



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'm having some difficulty in getting CO2 into a 20g high light tank efficiently. How do you get CO2 into your small tanks and what specific hardware do you use?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I use a simple diffuser I bought at Fosters and Smith. 

My 20H has 110watts of light.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Run the line directly into the intake of whatever filter is on the tank.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used many different methods from running it directly into my canister's intake (fluval 204) to a ceramic and limewood diffuser. I have found the canister has given me the best results but am now trying the diffuser again. Too early to tell if it is more effective this time.


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

I diffuse mine at the end of the RETURN of the canister. See a picture HERE


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got an Eheim ECCO, most of the barbs I can get around here are either too large or two small for the filter line.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Jeez, Ernie, I thought you were having trouble growing plants. 

That angelfish looks a little cramped.

I can't quite make out your CO2 setup from the photo. Can you describe what I'm looking at?

Phil, I used to run the CO2 into the intake of the Eheim filter but I didn't like the noise it made, burping all the time. So I went back to the ceramic diffuser, with the spray bar set sideways blowing across the CO2 diffuser and across the back of the tank. I got that angle from Nikolay's tanks last meeting. Works great!

Cheryl


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> I've got an Eheim ECCO, most of the barbs I can get around here are either too large or two small for the filter line.


Sorry to barge in on a club forum, but I use an Eheim Ecco on my 30g tank and have used 1/2 barbs even though the hose is only 1/2" (12/13mm) OD. The reactor was a copy of one of G. Ghori's designs. If you dip the last inch or so of the hose end into some very hot water for a few seconds, it will become pliable enough to slip over the 1/2" barbs. Once the hose cools it forms a very tight fit on the barb. Don't even think about pulling it off if you change your mind though. I have tried and have never been able to pull the hose off of the barbs. You will need to cut the tubing to get it off of your rector. 

US Plastics sells the 1/2" NPT x 3/8" barb fittings but shipping may be an issue if you only need 2 of them: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=6914&product%5Fid=7957

I also found some 1/2" NPT x 3/8" diameter barbs at Lowe's I think.


----------

